# App on his phone!!! Ready to Crush it!



## Mrs.diaz9614

Howdy!
Just celebrated our 2nd anniversary in September. Never been happier...until...walking war robots. I despise this game.
The hubs works really hard, is kind, generous and supportive...all epic things but since this game has started he literally comes home from works and starts playing...stops to eat dinner....then starts again. I'm laying in bed alone again right now while he blows up crap with his squad. Weekends it's about 10-12 hours straight gaming. 
I'm not a yeller or *****er I have pitched a mini fit a couple of times over this but my job isn't to nag...if he would rather play on his phone then hang with me it shows me where I stand I suppose...hard pill to swallow but whatevs...right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985

Do you have any kids?


----------



## Mrs.diaz9614

I have a 24 year old son but he doesn't live here. So just 2 epic dogs right now.
The issue I have with the game isn't the lack of assistance around the home but more the fact that I feel alone even when he's here. Not a fan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## no name

Hi, I understand how you feel. I had a similar issue with my hubby although console video gaming instead of an app. I put up with it for a year, didn't matter what I said to him it just didn't get thru to him. The only way I was able to get thru to him eventually was to write a long deep felt letter to him. Possible this Method could help him to understand how this behaviour makes you feel? He said when he read the letter, it suddenly clicked and he changed his habit straight away , he was really apologetic. I was desperate for him to stop , I just poured my heart out on paper because he wouldn't listen. Perhaps ... This could help you too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchester

2 years in and he's chosen gaming over you. 

Ouch.


----------



## Relationship Teacher

Mrs.diaz9614 said:


> Howdy!
> Just celebrated our 2nd anniversary in September. Never been happier...until...walking war robots. I despise this game.
> The hubs works really hard, is kind, generous and supportive...all epic things but since this game has started he literally comes home from works and starts playing...stops to eat dinner....then starts again. I'm laying in bed alone again right now while he blows up crap with his squad. Weekends it's about 10-12 hours straight gaming.
> I'm not a yeller or *****er I have pitched a mini fit a couple of times over this but my job isn't to nag...if he would rather play on his phone then hang with me it shows me where I stand I suppose...hard pill to swallow but whatevs...right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Snap out of that mindset, Mrs. Diaz!

He has lost his way. If you press on him, he will stay lost. What we have to do is get him to wake up. I suggest the heart-to-heart. You maximize your impact on him by managing your emotions, offering unconditional love *and * supporting your values. Ask him to end his addiction to the game. Have him realize that 10-12 hours means he is placing a $2 app as priority, rather than a living and breathing human being. It is really important for "us" to spend time together.

Yes, I advise being nice, but that doesn't mean you get taken advantage of. Rather, it means that you offer your position as a loving wife, while telling him that you can't fulfill your role, because he is absent from the marriage for 1/2 of the day.


----------



## Blondilocks

Stop cooking him dinner. Stop doing his laundry. Just stop being a wife. You didn't get married to be ignored.


----------



## Mrs.diaz9614

All of you make a lot of sense. I'm pretty miffed about it. Hoping it will pass...it's a shame really the addictive personality never quits I guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

I know what you're going through. For many years, I called myself the Dinner Wife as that was really the only time that I got with my husband. I know what it's like to be lonely but never alone. My husband has also an addictive personality. His gaming usually went/goes hand-in-hand with the drinking. Does your husband also have any other addictions that have been brought to light since getting married? 

You need to have a heart to heart with your husband. Try to establish some sort of compromise with him, so that you both can get some quality time together. Don't expect him to entertain you though. You should never hesitate to do things with your friends. It's important to have your own friends. Explore your own hobbies (just don't let your hobbies take over the relationship). 

Speak up now though otherwise, your resentment will grow.


----------



## Mrs.diaz9614

My husband is a recovered addict. Nicest man you'd ever want to meet. I've upped my gym time...going on the weekends now too for over 2 hours a day.
I moved to where he is from to be with him so I don't have a network of friends here really...which I'm cool with.
It's weird I go through stages...oh it's cool to this is bull$hit. I'm thinking it's only going to get worse but I'll find other things to do to keep myself occupied. Maybe one day he will look up and be like "hey where's my wife?" Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alli3fire

I would just try to do things not at home. I know you just moved here and don't have a social circle but GET ONE. Join hobby clubs, meet people at the gym and gtfo of the house. When he asks where you're going, just say nicely, oh you're always on that game and it's kind of boring for me so I've made some plans...see you bye!


----------

